# que tal las Wharfedale diamond 9.6?



## wito (Ago 31, 2009)

hola 

pues viendo que se me queda grande hacerme mis propias cajas, que os parece estas?

son para una etapa de 100wrm 8ohm por canal. las columnas son de 6ohmios, hay algun problema?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 5, 2009)

De que estas hablando willys


----------



## wito (Sep 8, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> De que estas hablando willys


 
que si habeis escuchado las columnas wharfedale diamond 9.6 y le vendrian bien a esta etapa


----------



## wito (Sep 13, 2009)

hola, ya las tengo en casa, ya que nadie parece haverlas escuchado, digo mi opinion.

pues aunque todavia no le he puesto esta etapa la he probado con un amplificador de 50w y suenan muy claras y dan buenos graves. la terminacion muy buena y son lindisimas.

en resumen si alguien esta buscando unas cajas buenas y baratas estas van muy bien.


----------

